# Cube Stereo 2011 HPA Rahmen einbau 1,5" Gabel möglich?



## BikeFreak89 (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute!  Ich brauche Hilfe im Bezug auf den Cube Stereo HPA Rahmen von 2011.  Passt in diesen Rahmen eine Fox 32 Talas 150 RLC 1,5" ?  finde nirgends direkte Angaben über das Steuerrohr des Rahmens, und möchte gern oben genannte Gabel dort einbauen lassen.  Eingebauter Steuersatz ist soweit ich weiß ein FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrated.  Wenn ich das ganze richtig verstehe, benötige ich einen anderen Steuersazt(welchen?) und könnte dann die Gabel einbauen lassen.   Ich bitte um eure Hilfe da ich ein gutes Angebot habe und es mir nicht durch die finger gehen lassen möchte, sofern die Gabel passt.


----------



## silberwald (16. Januar 2012)

Ob dir das was hilft? Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Steuerrohrdurchmesser beim Stereo Rahmen nicht größer als beim Fritzz ist. Der hat 49,5x mm. 

Aber um sicher zu gehen, könntest du ja mal bei H+S Bike Discount nachfragen, ob die dir den Innendurchmesser sagen können. Hab ich bei meinem Fritzz auch gemacht. War kein Problem.

Einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz für tapered und reine 1,5er Gabel wirst du für den Innendurchmesser 49,5x nicht finden. Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Fritzz mit einer tapered Gabel auch. Im Falle einer 1,5er Gabel wirst du einen 1,5er EC (external cup) Steuersatz benötigen, der oben und unten den 1,5er Durchmesser hat. Der eingebaute Steuersatz ist ein Reduziersteuersatz, d.h. für 1 1/8 Gabeln. Es ist aber so gesehen kein Problem die Fox 1,5er Gabel einzubauen, du musst halt nur einen anderen Steuersatz einbauen. Und welchen? Ich hab jetzt einen von Hope drin. Nukeproof oder Sixpak sind auch gut. Sind halt aus dem Gravity Bereich und daher vielleicht etwas schwerer als hochpreisige Chris King oder Tune Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeFreak89 (16. Januar 2012)

Also danke schonmal fÃ¼r die flotte Antwort!

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt von diesem Thema ziemlich wenig Ahnung.

BenÃ¶tige ich jetzt nur einen anderen Steuersatz oder auch noch andere  neue Komponenten? Die Gabel ist laut verkÃ¤ufer 1,5" NICHT tapered  (2011er Modell) und fÃ¼r knappe 600â¬ zu haben, daher lohnt sich ein Kauf  denke ich auch trotz eines neuen Steuersatzes.

Kann mir jemand einen guten, passenden Steuersatz empfehlen?


Edit:  Habe eigentlich bei Cube direkt wegen der grÃ¶Ãe nachgefragt vor 5 oder 6 Tagen und leider bist heute keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## JDEM (16. Januar 2012)

Glaub die Gabel gab es woanders auch schon mal günstiger und Talas ist auch nicht die Krone der Funktion. Als 1.5" ist es ohnehin ne OEM Gabel, die wahrscheinlich noch einiges günstiger war.


----------



## silberwald (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn du die 1,5er Gabel einbauen willst, brauchst du nur einen anderen (EC) Steuersatz. Den alten rausmachen und den neuen reinmachen lassen. 

Wie aus anderen Threads ersichtlich antwortet Cube wohl nur sehr selten auf Mailanfragen von "KÃ¤ufern". Da ist der Kontakt Ã¼ber einen Cube HÃ¤ndler einfacher.

Ist die Fox gebraucht? Weil fÃ¼r 600 â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mir da lieber eine neue RS Sektor RL SoloAir Crown Adj. Gabel 1 1/8 - 2012 wie hier bei Bike Mailorder fÃ¼r 330 â¬ kaufen. Billiger, Neu und kann das Gleiche wie die Fox (Fox ist mM eh viel zu teuer). Und du mÃ¼sstest (wenn der jetzige Steuersatz ein 1 1/8er ist) nicht mal den Steuersatz wechseln. Die RS gibt es aber halt nur mit Steckachse (15 mm und 20 mm). Das hat die Fox aber auch. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...oloAir-Crown-Adj-Gabel-1-1-8-2012::28251.html


----------



## BikeFreak89 (16. Januar 2012)

Die Gabel wäre neu aus einem Onlineshop, 2011er Modell und 1,5" wie bereits gesagt und Preis liegt bei ca. 580 also eig ein guter Preis. Das es sich um OEM (nachteil?) Ware handelt ist nicht ersichtlich.

Die RS Sektor werde ich mir morgen mal in Ruhe anschauen, kann mir aber schlecht vorstellen das die mit einer (ursprünglich) 1,100 teuren Gabel mithalten kann (schlag mich wenn ich lüge  ) 

Bin wie man man sieht noch recht neu im Milieu


----------



## OIRAM (16. Januar 2012)

*Bedenke, wenn es ein durchgehender 1,5" Gabelschaft ist, brauchst Du auch noch nen neuen Vorbau.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## BikeFreak89 (16. Januar 2012)

Ohje, mit wieviel Kohle muss ich dann zusätzlich rechnen? Da lohnt sich schon fast der kauf einer teureren 1-1/8" Gabel ...


----------



## OIRAM (16. Januar 2012)

Steuersatz und Vorbau, mind. 100,-â¬
Wenns ne Tapered Gabel ist, kannst Dein Vorbau weiter nutzen, dann Brauchst nur nen Steuerlagersatz.
Was hast Du eigentlich aktuell fÃ¼r ne Gabel im Bike ?
Die kannst ja noch verkaufen, was die Kosten reduzieren wÃ¼rde.


----------



## BikeFreak89 (16. Januar 2012)

ist eine 2008er Marzocchi XC 700 ATA, hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft.

Also wenn ich die noch irgendwie loswerde und evtl den alten Steuersatz auch, rechnet sich das glaube ich schon noch.


----------



## silberwald (16. Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit Fox vs. anderen Marken in etwa so wie bei Autoersatzteilen. Wenn auf irgendeinem Teil z.B. ein VW Aufkleber drauf ist, und auf einem anderen (gleicher Zulieferer) nicht, kostet das VW Teil trotzdem 250 â¬ mehr. Und Fox lebt halt auch vom Fox Ruf. Ãberall ist Fox drin, also kann Fox nur super sein. Also schauen wir mal, ob der Kunde bereit ist, wesentlich mehr zu zahlen als bei der Konkurrenz. Und er ist es!

Und um wieder auf die MTB Teile zurÃ¼ck zu kommen. Ich hab mir fÃ¼r mein Fritzz eine Suntour Durolux gekauft. Weder Fox noch RockShox. Kann das Gleiche und kostet ein Viertel einer Fox. Im Forum sind ja Ã¼berraschenderweise auch einige damit unterwegs. Und Zitat eines CubehÃ¤ndlers "Die sind mittlerweile besser als ihr Ruf". Von daher muss es nicht immer Fox oder RockShox sein.

Und ich bin mir sicher, das es die RockShox mit der Fox aufnehmen kann. Sind halt keine Foxaufkleber fÃ¼r 200 â¬ drauf . Ein weiterer Nachteil der Fox'schen Firmenpolitik sind auch die jÃ¤hrlichen Wartungsintervalle und die damit verbunden Kosten will man die Garantie nicht verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (16. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn für ein Dämpfer drin? Keine Angst, du sollst keinen anderen Dämpfer einbauen. Wenn aber noch die original Dämpferbuchsen drin sind, rate ich dir zum Austausch gegen die "Huber Buchsen". Besseres Ansprechen und langlebiger. Das aber nur als Vorschlag.


----------



## OIRAM (16. Januar 2012)

*Ja, hab von den Durolux Modellen bisher auch nur gutes GehÃ¶rt.
Was auch noch zu bedenken ist, was hast Du fÃ¼r nen Laufradsatz, kannst Du an der Vordernabe auf die verschiedenen Achsstandards umrÃ¼sten ?
Also fÃ¼r 600,-â¬ bekommst Du was Nagelneues, wo anschl. auch alles zusammenpast.
*


----------



## silberwald (16. Januar 2012)

Und noch was. Hast du Schnellspanner Laufräder oder sind das Steckachs Laufräder? Und was hat die Fox Gabel? (Oiram war schneller)


----------



## BikeFreak89 (16. Januar 2012)

Laufradsatz weiß ich grade nicht auswendig, schaue ich morgen nach. Ist nen DT-Swiss Systemlaufsatz. müsste aber auch ne 15er QR sein, soweit ich weiß. Sollte also passen.

Dämpfer ist der Fox RP 23. 

Okay langsam wirds kompliziert.

Ihr ratet mir alle zu ner anderen Gabel, der Markt ist für mich als Anfänger jedoch völlig unüberschaubar, von der Fox hab ich halt nur Gutes gehört bis auf den Preis. Mein Freundeskreis schwört allgemein auf Fox. 

Also ihr meint für 600 euro bekomm ich sogar was besseres?


----------



## silberwald (16. Januar 2012)

Besser würd ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber gleichwertig. Und manchen gefällt halt Fox besser, anderen RockShox oder MZ. Aber im Preis Vergleich (von dem was drin ist und was die Gabel kann) würde ich mir halt keine Fox kaufen, weil mM nach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Vincy (16. Januar 2012)

Von FSA gibt es da einen passenden 1.5" Steuersatz. 
Den *FSA Orbit E 1.5.* Ist aber sehr schlecht hier in D zu bekommen, eher in den USA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (16. Januar 2012)

Der wird aber nicht lange halten mit den micro Lagern!


----------



## BikeFreak89 (16. Januar 2012)

Also ich denke ich werde morgen nochmal alles checken bez. Achsdurchmesser vorne und wenn ich GlÃ¼ck habe antwortet bikediscount bez. des Steuerrohrs.

Habe gerade bei cube geschaut die verbauen ja beim aktuellen stereo pro die Rox Shox Revelation RLT vllt wÃ¤re die ne gute Alternative zur Fox Talas. Hat zumindest bei mtb magazin sehr gut abgeschnitten.

Edit: Also ich denke das mit den 1-1/5 " kann ich mir solangsam abschminken... ich suche mal nach einer guten 1-1/8 Alternative, vllt kÃ¶nnt ihr mir dabei helfen. Sollte am besten auch unter 600â¬ bleiben.


----------



## Vincy (16. Januar 2012)

Die Revelation ist auch billiger. Wenn es etwas besseres sein soll, dann nimm eine 2012er Revelation RCT3 mit QR15. Mit Absenkung, dann Dual Position Air.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...on-RCT3-Dual-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ual-Position-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html
Eine 2011er Revelation RL oder RLT bekommt man deutlich gÃ¼nstiger. So ca 320-370â¬.


----------



## BikeFreak89 (17. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute also erstmal folgendes:

Achdurchmesser 9mm QR

Laufrad Vorne: DT Swiss XR 4.1d
Naben DT Swiss 240's

Kann/sollte ich auf 15mm Achsen umrüsten (wenn ja was nötig?)

Ich denke ich such mir die Tage eine Revelation raus, die gefällt mir ganz gut von dem was ich bisher gelesen habe.

Ich brauch jetzt also eine Gabel mit 1-1/8" , 9mmQR (wegen FSA Orbit Z1,5"R Steuersatz)

Ist das so richtig oder hab ich was vergessen/sollte ich noch was beachten?


----------



## Vincy (17. Januar 2012)

Mach mal ein Bild von den Naben. Die DT 240s Naben kann man meistens umrüsten, allerdings nur neuere Versionen (ab 2010) Oversize oder Fifteen. 
Hinten brauchst Steckachse X-12 142mm. Wie alt ist denn der LRS?


----------



## BikeFreak89 (17. Januar 2012)

Das alter des LRS kann ich schlecht sagen, habe das Rad mit wenig informationen gebraucht gekauft, was ich mittlerweile bereuhe.

Also ich hoffe das er von 2010 und neuer ist, kann ich das irgendwo nachgucken?

Ich weiß nicht ob die Bilder dir was bringen, morgen mache ich bessere, wenn nötig:

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2772/remkuttn_jpg.htm

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2772/kj3fhvq2_jpg.htm

Edit: Hinten habe ich ne Steckachse, ja. 

Was kostet denn der umbau auf 15mm vo`?


----------



## Vincy (17. Januar 2012)

Ist keine 240s Oversize, die kannst leider nicht umrÃ¼sten. Umbaukit kostet ca 26â¬.


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

BikeFreak89 schrieb:


> Laufrad Vorne: DT Swiss XR 4.1d
> Naben DT Swiss 240's
> 
> Kann/sollte ich auf 15mm Achsen umrüsten (wenn ja was nötig?)



ich wuerd's bleiben lassen. eine 4.1 passt nicht zu dem gelaende, fuer das man eine 150mm-gabel
haben will. das ist eine gute cc-felge, aber halt auch nur das. ich weiss von was ich rede, ich hatte 
auch ewig einen satz davon rumliegen, der mal fuer mein stereo gedacht war, den ich neulich in 
meinem alten ht recycled hab.


----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich das ganze zusammenfasse habe ich also die Optionen

a) Revelation RCT 3 Dual Position Air 2012 1-1/8" QR 9mm   ~570â¬

b) Revelation RCT 3 Dual Position Air 2012 1-1/8" QR 15mm  ~ 570â¬
   + 240's Oversizded Nabe Vorne ~ 200â¬ 
   = 770â¬

c) Revelation RCT 3 Dual Position Air 2012 1-1/8" QR 15mm  ~ 570â¬
   Laufradsatz verkaufen und nach einer Alternative suchen   ?â¬
   = ?â¬

d) Rad verkaufen, was anderes kaufen


das ganze Thema ist viel komplizierter als ich erwartet habe...


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

fahr doch einfach die zocchi weiter. sind normal ganz patente gabeln. der eine cm mehr federweg ist den ganzen aufhau nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Um den cm Federweg geht es mir eigentlich garnicht. Aber die Marzocchi ist nicht für das ausgelegt was ich fahren möchte und abgesehen davon nervt mich die ewige dreherei um sie abzusenken. 

Die Frage is nur obs überhaupt sinnvoll is das jetzt umzubauen und soviel Geld reinzustecken (für die alten Teile gibts ja hoffentlich noch was) oder obs eher sinnvoll is das Bike so wie es ist schweren Herzens zu verkaufen und mir direkt ein Stereo zu holen das meinen wünschen entspricht.


----------



## silberwald (18. Januar 2012)

Willst du Trails fahren? Und fährst du solch steile Sachen hoch, dass noch eine Absenkung einer 140er Gabel nötig ist?

Wenn's nur die Trails sind, dann hol dir doch eine Variante der Sektor wie z.B. die:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...L-SoloAir-PopLoc-Gabel-1-1-8-2012::28252.html

Die von Bikemailorder ist aber nicht absenkbar.

Oder die absenkbare (140mm-110mm) von BikeComponents (ist aber eine Coil)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...il-Dual-Position-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte aufjedenfall Trails fahren, die Absenkung hätte ich gerne, da  bei mir gerne mal das Vorderrad entgegen kommt an steilen Anstiegen. 

Die 150mm Federweg hätte ich jetzt genommen, da das ja der Standard Federweg des Stereos  ist soweit ich weiß und natürlich noch nen kleinen  Vorteil im Gelände bringt.

Die Frage ist ob sowas überhaupt Sinn macht bei 9mm Achsen und den Laufrädern. Fatz meinte ja das die nicht so das Wahre dafür sind.


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

zuerstmal haelt die gabel sicher den ein oder anderen trail locker aus. das ist dein kleinstes problem. 
solang die felgen halten, hast damit keinen aerger. 
das eigentliche problem ist, dass deine felgen deutlich zu schmal sind, um einen gescheiten
reifen zu montieren und auch mit dem passenden niedrigen druck zu fahren. wenn du mal schwierigere
trails fahren willst (ich nehme mal ganz frech an, das du das jetzt noch nicht tust), wirst du das bald 
merken.

ich wuerd die kiste erstmal so weiterfahren, bis ich weiss wo ich genau hinwill. wenn du glueck hast 
laufen dir auch noch bis dahin ein paar passende gebrauchte teile in gutem zustand ueber den weg.
gerade vorderraeder sollten haeufiger zu haben sein, da die nicht ganz so beansprucht werden.

was faehrst du den grad fuer reifen?


----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Also ich fahre Nobby Nic 2.25

Wie du schon gut erkannt hast, fahre ich noch keine allzu anspruchsvollen Strecken da ich erst seit Oktober aufm Stereo unterwegs bin. Hab nur relaitv wenig Trail Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren hin und wieder
mit einem alten Scott gesammelt.

Ich werde aber künftig sehr viele Trails fahren, auch schwierigere, da ich den Schönbuch quasi vor der Tür habe.

Ich weiß nur das die XC 700 eig nicht dafür ausgelegt ist und wollte mir daher ne passende Gabel einbauen lassen.


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

solang dir ein 2.25er nobby vom grip reicht, brauchst auch keine andere gabel. wenn du mal mehr grip
brauchst, als dir ein 2.4er fat albert hergibt dann denk nochmal drueber nach.


----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Ob ich auf 2,4er umsteige wird sich in den nächsten Monaten zeigen. In wiefern das jetzt so stark mit der Gabel zusammenhängt weiß ich nicht, ist jetzt aber auch nicht das Thema.

Ich möchte lediglich Hilfe bei der Entscheidung, ob tausch der Gabel finanziell sinnvoll oder eher der Verkauf des ganzen Rads in betracht zu ziehen ist. 

@silberwald: die Sektor ist soweit ich das gesehen habe die kleine schwester der Revelation oder? Also ich tendiere dennoch wegen der Absenkbarkeit zur Revelation.



> a) Revelation RCT 3 Dual Position Air 2012 1-1/8" QR 9mm   ~570
> 
> b) Revelation RCT 3 Dual Position Air 2012 1-1/8" QR 15mm  ~ 570
> + 240's Oversizded Nabe Vorne ~ 200
> ...


----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2012)

Was fährst du momentan eigentlich für einen Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze?
Hier was zu tauschen kann sich schnell positiv aufs Fahr- und Kletterverhalten auswirken.

Bei der Gabel würde ich ein Schnäppchen abwarten, da gibt es öfter welche von Rock Shox und dann auch gleich den LRS gegen was potentes ersetzen (den DT bekommst du bestimmt noch gut verkauft)!


----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Also mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung:

Gabel: Marzocchi XC 700 ATA  (2008)
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23
Rahmen: Cube Stereo HPA
Sattelstütze: Scott Component
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Triple Butted TRX 50
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 80mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Bremsen Exlixir R
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Sram X9
Schaltung: Sram X0
Laufräder: DT Swiss 4.1 XR
Naben: DT-Swiss 240's
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.25

Sattelstütze will ich irgendwann vermutlich ne hydraulische kaufen, sofern ich das für sinnvoll für mich halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn du bergauf die Gabel absenken musst weil dein VR zu früh hochsteigt, könnte der Wechsel auf ne gerade Sattelstütze ohne Versatz Sinn machen (auch bei ner absenkbaren).

Nen breiterer, nicht zu stark hochgezogener Lenker, bringt dir auf dem Trail   wesentlich bessere Kontrolle und mehr Sicherheit. 
Der kann auch ruhig 700-725mm breit und ein wenig mehr nach hinten gebogen sein (ist für die Handgelenke angenehmer).

Probieren ist hier aber auch wichtig, da gehen die Geschmäcker teilweise auseinander.


----------



## silberwald (18. Januar 2012)

BikeFreak89 schrieb:


> Ob ich auf 2,4er umsteige wird sich in den nächsten Monaten zeigen. In wiefern das jetzt so stark mit der Gabel zusammenhängt weiß ich nicht, ist jetzt aber auch nicht das Thema.
> 
> Ich möchte lediglich Hilfe bei der Entscheidung, ob tausch der Gabel finanziell sinnvoll oder eher der Verkauf des ganzen Rads in betracht zu ziehen ist.
> 
> @silberwald: die Sektor ist soweit ich das gesehen habe die kleine schwester der Revelation oder? Also ich tendiere dennoch wegen der Absenkbarkeit zur Revelation.



Wie die Verwandschaft unter den Gabeln ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber die eine Coil Sektor ist ja auch absenkbar. Und wiegt nur unwesentlich mehr als die Air Version.


----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

@Kuschi: Danke für die guten Tipps, dass mitm Lenker werde ich demnächst mal schauen, und die Sattelstütze hatte ich ja eh im laufe des Jahres eventuell vor zu tauschen!

@silberwald: Danke für die infos, welche Gabel ich mir hole werd ich mir noch in ruhe überlegen

Ist es einfach so möglich die VR Nabe auf ne 240's oversized tauschen zu lassen, oder ist der gedanke aufgrund der XR 4.1 Laufräder sinnlos?

oder gibt es einen bezahlbaren guten Laufradsatz mit Vorne 15mm und hinten wieder x12 der passt und trailtauglich ist, dann wechsel ich den auch und verkauf die XR 4.1


----------



## silberwald (18. Januar 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was dein Budget fÃ¼r einen Laufradsatz ist. Gebraucht oder neu? Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist die Felge eigentlich eine CC Felge. Ich wÃ¼rde es jetzt nicht unbedingt ausprobieren, ob die Felge das dauerhaft aushÃ¤lt, was mit einer 150er oder 140er Gabel fÃ¼r Trailabfahrten mÃ¶glich ist.

Wenn du allerdings die Variante mit der anderen Nabe nimmst, mÃ¼sstest du dir ja eh eine andere Vorderradnabe plus anderer Felge zulegen. Dazu kommt ja auch das Aus- und Wiedereinspeichen sowie das Zentrieren kostenmÃ¤Ãig dazu. Da kÃ¶nntest du dir ja auch gleich eine Felge fÃ¼r's Hinterrad machen lassen. Was das aber kostet im Vergleich zu einen neuen Laufradsatz, mÃ¼sstest du mal beim HÃ¤ndler erfragen (also VR Nabe + Felge + Hinterradfelge + Aus- und Einspeichen + Zentrieren).

Und dann halt wieder das Budget.

Neue LaufrÃ¤der(sÃ¤tze) gibt es z.B. bei Actionsports:

z.B. Dt Swiss 240s Disc mit Mavic EN521 fÃ¼r 230 â¬ (nur Vorderrad mit UmrÃ¼stkit auf 15mm, Normal 20mm)
dazu halt dann nochmal ca. 30 â¬ fÃ¼r die Hinterradfelge + das Ausspeichen etc.

Den kompletten DT Swiss Laufradsatz gibt es fÃ¼r ca. 440 â¬ (bei Actionsports)

Bei dem Preis wÃ¼rde ich aber die "Premiumvariante" mit Hope Evo II Naben bei GoCycle nehmen, die mM. nach a. besser aussieht, b. lauter ist (wenn man's mag) und c. auch noch billiger ist. Hope Evo II Nabe, geliefert mit 15 mm vorne und X12 hinten, mit Mavic EX721 Felgen fÃ¼r nur 360 â¬. eingespeicht, zentriert und sofort einbaubereit.


----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Ja mein aktueller Gedanke wÃ¤re komplett 2 neue LaufrÃ¤der kaufen und die aktuellen so wie sie sind zu verkaufen, wobei ich kein blassen habe wieviel fÃ¼r sowas noch drin ist.

die 360â¬ beziehen sich jetzt aber auf nur ein Rad oder? 

wÃ¤ren ca 720â¬ + 600â¬ fÃ¼r die Gabel.  ganzschÃ¶n happig.

Aber wie du bereits sagtest, den aktuellen Laufradsatz auf Trails auf dauer kaputt zu machen ist sicher nicht die klÃ¼gere VorgehensweiÃe.

EDIT: Ja mein aktueller Gedanke wÃ¤re komplett 2 neue LaufrÃ¤der kaufen und die  aktuellen so wie sie sind zu verkaufen, wobei ich kein blassen habe  wieviel fÃ¼r sowas noch drin ist.

die 360â¬ beziehen sich jetzt aber auf nur ein Rad oder? 

wÃ¤ren ca 720â¬ + 600â¬ fÃ¼r die Gabel.  ganzschÃ¶n happig.

Aber wie du bereits sagtest, den aktuellen Laufradsatz auf Trails auf  dauer kaputt zu machen ist sicher nicht die klÃ¼gere VorgehensweiÃe.


Verstehe ich das richtig bei gocycle:

*Sortiment* / *LaufrÃ¤der, Naben, Felgen und Schnellspanner* / *LaufradsÃ¤tze* / *Hope Pro II EVO Naben mit MAVIC Felgen*

-> dann mit 150/12 (oder doch 135/12 ??? )

= 2 RÃ¤der, komplett fertig, passend fÃ¼r mein Bike fÃ¼r 420â¬ bzw 430â¬


=> ich hÃ¤tte also Gabel + RÃ¤der fÃ¼r knapp 1000â¬ abzÃ¼glich der zu verkaufenden Gabel + LaufrÃ¤der


----------



## silberwald (18. Januar 2012)

Ne, die 360  sind für einen kompletten Laufradsatz. Hab's grad gesehen, nimm lieber die EN521 hier. Hab ich jetzt auf meinem Fritzz drauf und hab diese Felgen auch zwei Saisons im Bikepark gefahren. Die halten echt was aus. Und da gehen auch fette Schlappen drauf (im Fritzz zurzeit 2,5er). Minimal leichter sind sie auch noch.

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...CYCLE_donuts_DURO_Laufradsatz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten (konfigurierbar) dann bei der VR Nabe 15mm auswählen (wenn du 15mm willst) und bei der HR Nabe X12 auswählen. Der X12 Standard ist genaugenommen 135mm + 7mm = 142 mm. Wenn X12, dann ist die HR Nabe immer 142 mm und passt dann auch in's Stereo (wenn da X12 ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeFreak89 (18. Januar 2012)

Wow super, vielen dank nochmal!!!

wäre 20mm Maxle der 15mm QR vorzuziehen?

Dann müsste ich nur auf 20mm bei den Naben einstellen, oder wären dazu ein andere Nabe notwendig?


----------



## silberwald (18. Januar 2012)

Für den Einsatzbereich des Stereos sollte die 15mm Variante reichen. Die 20mm sind eigentlich für die groben Einsätze wie z.B. Bikeparks weil halt a bisserl massiver.

Außerdem sind die Hope Naben sehr einfach umrüstbar. Die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten siehst du hier:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4281/lang/x/kw/Umruestkit_Vorderrad_Nabe/


----------



## BikeFreak89 (21. Januar 2012)

Also nach reichlicher Überlegung habe ich mich nun zum Kauf entschieden.

Habe nurnoch ein paar kleine Fragen, bevor ich bestelle:

Laufräder:

1. Wo genau liegt der Unterschied bei gocycle.de zwischen den "donuts sweet wheels" und den normalen Laufradsätzen die nochmal ein stück teurer sind, trotz selber Felge und Nabe?

2. ich nehme die Mavic 521er Donut Variante, denke ich. Sollte ich bei den Nippeln und Speichen zu einer bestimmten Variante greifen?

3. Ich nehme vo eine 15mm Steckachse, diese ist aber auch kombinierbar mit einer Gabel 15mm QR oder?

Federgabel:

Ich überlege noch ob Revelation RL (Ti) / RLT Ti  oder doch RCT3. leider gibts nur die RL (ohne Ti ?) in weiß für 26". Dual Position Air variante aufjedenfall.

Bremsen:

Möchte vorne auf ne 203er Scheibe wechseln und sofern das möglich ist die bisherige 180er Scheibe nach hinten setzent.

Dazu benötige ich doch folgenden Adapter für vorne:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16942_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html
+
Scheibe:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20596_G3-Clean-Sweep-6-Loch-Bremsscheibe-.html
+
Schrauben für den 203 Adapter:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ungsschrauben-fuer-Scheibenbremsadapter-.html



passt das so?


----------



## silberwald (21. Januar 2012)

Zu 1. 
Auf den Sweet Weels sind die speziellen Aufkleber von GoCycle (mit dem Donut und dem Hund) drauf, auf den anderen glaub ich nicht.

Zu 2.
Die anderen Speichen (2-1,5-2) sind leichter. Farbige Nippel sind halt Geschmackssache

Zu 3.
Ja

Das andere haut auch so hin. Evtl. brauchst du für hinten auch noch einen Adapter, wenn du hinten bisher keine 180er hast (von 160 auf 180)


----------



## rosso19842 (16. Februar 2012)

hi brauch nicht zufäälig jemand hier ein xtr umwerfer??

mfg


----------

